# Hausautomatisierung



## Joe (24 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen in diesem Gebiet?
Ich habe vor demnächst ein neues Haus zu bauen und habe mir überlegt eine SPS ein zu setzen, die zur Steuerung von Licht, Temperatur, Jalousien, evtl. Audio dienen soll.
Jetzt bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie so ein Handling aussehen könnte.
Ich war lange davon angetan einfach anstatt den "gemeinen" Schaltern ein kleines Farb-Touch-Display in die Wand zu setzen, mit dem ich alles Schalten kann.
Das hat aber sicher Nachteile, wenn ich im dunkeln das Zimmer betrete und den Lichtschalter suche.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass ich den Lichtschalter in jedem Zimmer "normal" ausführe und auf Kopfhöhe ein kleines Display setze, an dem ich den Rest Steuern kann.
Oder macht man das nicht, dass man in jedem Zimmer ein Display hat, sondern nur in den Fluren und z.B. der Küche?

Mir persönlich wäre für die Steuerung eine S7 (IM-CPU / 300er / 1200er) am liebsten.
Displays hat z.B. TCI ganz hübsche. Die haben sogar welche mit PoE, was mir natürlich die Leitungs-zieherei vereinfachen würde.
Kennt ihr noch andere Alternativen?
Wie würdet ihr das mit den Schaltern und Displays handeln?


----------



## ducati (24 Mai 2013)

dazu gibt es doch gefühlte 1 Million Threads hier im Forum...

Pro Raum ein Panel, naja wenn Du's Dir leisten willst...

Gruß.


----------



## Joe (24 Mai 2013)

Ich weiß, dass es dazu viele Threads gibt.
Ich wollte aber wissen, wie ihr das mit den Schaltern machen würdet, oder ob es schon Erfahrungen gibt.
Trotzdem noch einen Schalter, da jeder aus Gewohnheit einen Schalter sucht, wenn er einen Raum betritt, oder gar keine Schalter mehr.
Und außerdem, denke ich, ist ein Display auf Schalterhöhe relativ niedrig um es komfortabel bedienen zu können.
Vielleicht kennt aber jemand ein Display, welches dafür gemacht ist.


----------



## ducati (24 Mai 2013)

Die Meinungen gehen dabei sehr stark auseinander, wie man eigentlich in jedem Beitrag zum Thema Hausautomatisierung lesen kann...

Ich persönlich würde das Licht garnicht über die SPS steuern sondern klassisch Schalter -> Lampe fertig...

Kann mich noch an meine Unizeit erinnern, da stand im Hörsaal immer vorn nen EIB-Panel für alles mögliche. Nur kein einziger Dozent konnte es bedienen. Das war immer ein Spiel Licht an/aus Jalousie hoch mist falsch usw.

Naja kommt sicherlich auf eine ordentliche und selbsterklärende Umsetzung drauf an.

Gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2013)

Hausautomatiesierung sehe ich als sehr Konservativ, wenn überhaupt, würde ich
mich da umschauen die diese Sparte nicht so Stiefmütterlich betreiben wie Siemens,
es gibt da wesentlich bessere. 

Grundsätzlich solltest du dir überlegen ob du diesen Modernen Schnick Schnack bis
ins extensive betrieben möchtest. Bei einen Hausbau musst du mal 20 Jahre weiter
denken. Ich würde behaupten das heutzutage zb kein Siemens Panel eine Lebensdauer
von 10 bis 15 Jahre hat, das war mal anders. Dieser Grundsatz ist bestimmt auf andere
Hersteller übertragbar. 
Wenn dir in dieser Zeit eins nach dem anderen abraucht und du ohne Hammer und Meisel
anzusetzen ein vergleichbares montieren möchtest, kann das schon ärgerlich werden.
Dieses trifft auch auf andere Bauteile zu. 

In vielen Fällen reicht ein einfacher Schalter aus, wenn du zb mit dem Licht etwas gestalten
möchtest gibt es von Phillips das Hue http://store.apple.com/de/product/HA780ZM/A/philips-hue-connected-bulb-einzelpaket
Da kannst zb einfache E27 Fassungen ohne spezielle Installation nutzen und dieses ohne Aufwand
wieder zurückbauen.

Bei allen was du tust, ein Hausbau ist eine Investition über mehre Jahrzehnte, kommst du mal in
Not musst verkaufen, kann dieses moderne Zeug den Wert des Hauses wesentlich herabsetzen. 
Ich würde niemals ein Haus kaufen wo alles über eine SPS gesteuert ist, es sei den ich will es sowieso
Sanieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Mai 2013)

Noch was hast du mal Gäste oder Kinder und die sollen dein Display bedienen
um auf das Gästeklo zu gehen, wirst du wahrscheinlich Anleitungen an der 
Klotur nageln müssen.


----------



## schmiedt (24 Mai 2013)

Licht am besten immer über Schalter bedienbar machen. Bei mir wird das Licht auch über Schalter geschalten und läuft zusätzlich von 21:00 bis 01:00 mit 2%ED.

Jalousie kann auch automatisch über festgelegte Zeiten und/oder in Abhängigkeit der Dämmerung gefahren werden. Trotzdem sollte es pro Raum mit einfachen Wipp Tastern übersteuerbar sein

Wenn überhaupt ein Panel, würde ich es in Flur oder Küche verbauen. Ich würde das Panel nur verwenden um die Parameter der Automatik Funktionen bei bedarf zu ändern und die Heizung zu regeln.

Besser fänd ich es statt dem Panel ein Web-UI zu verwenden um die Einstellungen per iPad oder PC anzupassen.

Gesendet von CyanogenMod mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimoK (24 Mai 2013)

Ich würde auch zu normalen Schaltern tendieren, an Punkten wie z.B. Haustür oder Flur kann es dann ein Panel sein. 

Im Hintergrund eine Automatisierung ist sicherlich schön, aber der Zweck ist immer noch dass das Licht angeht und nicht ein Designelement an der Wand ist. So viele verschiedene Funktionen gibt es ja im Normalbetrieb auch nicht, hier könnte man auch vieles mit den normalen Tastern (langer Druck, kurzer Druck usw.) ermöglichen.  

Bei der Visu wird auch der Weg in den nächsten Jahren zu immer mehr Mobile / Smartphones gehen, in die Richtung würde ich auch den Weg lenken. Lieber wie schon geschrieben mit Ipad und Co. das Ganze steuern, das kann ich genauso gut mit ins Wohnzimmer, Schlafzimmer etc. nehmen und bin flexibler. Wenn du unsicher bist kannst du ja vorsichtshalber Netzwerk an die in Frage kommenden Punkte legen, wenn dir in 2 Jahren doch ein Panel fehlt kannst du es mit wenig Aufwand nachinstallieren.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## tnt369 (24 Mai 2013)

Ich würde die Schalter soweit möglich durch Präsentmelder ersetzen und damit das Licht weitgehend automatisieren.
Gerade im WC und Flur bietet sich das an.

Hier noch was zum Stöbern und informieren:    http://knx-user-forum.de/
Da dreht sich alles um das Thema Hausautomation.

Übrigens würde ich die Installation mit KNX/EIB ausführen und wenn gewünscht mit einer
SPS verbinden/erweitern um z.B. komplexe Logik und Sonderfunktionen zu realisieren (S7 geht z.B. mit
einer Helmholzkarte direkt an den KNX/EIB-Bus).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Matze001 (24 Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich "früher" ewig in solchen Beiträgen "ausgetobt"... Meine Meinung ist geteilt:

In meinem Elternhaus sind zwei Zimmer automatisiert. Eins wird jetzt von meinem Bruder bewohnt, eins als PC/TV Zimmer genutzt.

Was ich bei Hausautomationen wichtig finde ist: Sie sollte nicht als solche auffallen.
Das Licht sollte sich intuitiv bedienen lassen, auch für nicht geschulte.
Funktionen wie Jalousie, Heizung etc sollten sich selbst überlassen werden können, und sollen kein ständiges Eingreifen erfordern.
Sie soll das Leben nicht komplizierter machen, sondern einfacher.

Zum Thema Licht: Bei mir gibt es an den üblichen Stellen Taster (Geführt auf DI) über die sich dann die Beleuchtung einschalten lässt.

Bewährt hat sich:

Kurzer Klick -> Durchgangslicht ein
Kurzer Klick -> wieder aus
Langes Drücken -> Gesamtes Licht an
Doppelklick -> z.B. Beleuchtung für TV gucken

Das klingt im ersten Moment auch recht überladen, aber wie gesagt es fällt einem irgendwann gar nicht mehr auf und ist echt super.
Auch Gäste haben kein Problem damit, sie bekommen zwar meist nur das Durchgangslicht eingeschaltet, aber das reicht für Gäste auch.

Mein Bruder bedient die Automation auch mit einer iPhone App. So kann er Lichtszeenen schalten, und bestimmte Funktionen beeinflussen (z.B. einen Wecker stellen).

Kleinere Gimicks sind auch immer ganz Nett, der Wecker z.B. bedeutet:

10min vor der eingestellten Zeit beginnt die Zimmerbeleuchtung hochzudimmen, sie arbeitet sich aus der Ecke bis zum Bett vor.
Wenn der Weckzeitpunkt erreicht wird, wird eine Steckdose eingeschaltet, dort kann ein Radio, CD-Player, etc. angeschlossen sein.

Das muss man nicht zwingend haben, aber es ist halt ein "Abfallprodukt" der Automation. Warum also nicht nutzen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## mariob (24 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
der Vorteil, der sich aus Matzes Architektur ergibt ist ganz entscheidend, deswegen bei mir auch so. Ein Elektriker kann bei Nichtgefallen diese SPS Sch... herausreißen, normale Relais rein und geht. Also auch im Falle eines vorzeitigen Ablebens geht es für den Rest der Familie weiter.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (25 Mai 2013)

Ich renoviere gerade und mache in diesem Zuge auch die Elektrik neu.
Zum Einsatz kommt eine Wago-SPS, diese ist deutlich besser geeignet als Siemens für diesen Einsatz.
Die Basisfunktionen sind alle per Tastsensor 2 SPS von Gira bedienbar. Dies ist ein 3-fach Wipptaster mit 6 Schließern + 6 LEDs +1 LED zur Beleuchtung.
Da man die Wago-Teile sehr günstig in der Bucht bekommt, kommt diese Lösung deutlich billiger als KNX.
Zum Dimmen benutze ich DALI-Bus. Auch hier hast du einen Kostenvorteil gegenüber KNX. Zusätzlich haben die meisten DALI-Dimmer einen Eingang für Tastsensor-Betrieb. Somit ist ein Notbetrieb möglich.
Für Wago gibt es div. Apps. Somit ist eine Bedienung per Tablet auch möglich.
Zur Not nagle ich mir in jedes Zimmer ein Tablet für 79€ an die Wand 
Auf eigene Display habe ich ganz bewußt verzichtet. Die Dinger halten sicher keine 15Jahre. Danach kein baugleicher Ersatz -> Damit ist dann Klopfen angesagt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Joe (27 Mai 2013)

Aus der perspektive habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.
Das macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, die Lichtschalter auf herkömmliche Weise aus zu führen und nur im Flur ein Display hin, mit dem ich die übrigen Funktionen wie Jalousien steuern kann.
Die Idee mit dem Webbasierenden finde ich auch gut, sodass man unabhängig von der Plattform die Visualisierung aufrufen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2013)

Joe schrieb:


> nur im Flur ein Display hin, mit dem ich die übrigen Funktionen wie Jalousien steuern kann.



Die Rollo sind bei mir ebenfalls lokal bedienbar.
Wenn's mal qualmt (was natürlich keiner hofft) ist es bestimmt nicht schlecht, wenn ich die Rollos vor Ort bedienen kann.

Und bevor jetzt einer nach dem Stromausfall bei Brand frägt:
Für diesen Fall gibt es natürlich eine Fluchtmöglichkeit ... Die dann allerdings den Rollo- / Fensterbauer freut 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (27 Mai 2013)

Öhm,
Du hast also eine Brandaxt in einem roten Kasten auch im Schlafzimmer? 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Öhm,
> Du hast also eine Brandaxt in einem roten Kasten auch im Schlafzimmer?



Naja wenn ich mit meinen 93kg gegen den Rollo renne, dann gewinne ich ... hoffentlich 
Zumindest sind bei meinen (und vielen anderen) Kunststofffenstern die Rolloführungen nur geclipst

Ausserdem bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach passenden Funk-Rauchmeldern mit einem Meldekontakt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (27 Mai 2013)

Was ich für ein "muss" halte ist Dali:

Man legt ein 5x1,5mm^2 durch die Wohnung, und klemmt auf seinem Weg alle Leuchten an die man will.
Pro Gruppe gehen "nur" 64 Leuchten. Wem das nicht reicht muss halt eine zweite Gruppe aufmachen.

Außerdem hat Dali dem Charme bei Ausfall des Dali-Masters:

Man kann an zentraler Stelle einen Taster oder Dimmer vorsehen, der die Lampen direkt anspricht oder einen Standardwert (0-100% Beleuchtung) einstellen der bei Busausfall angesteuert wird. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2013)

Die Kombination DALI und Wago ist genial.
Und vergleichsweise günstig 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (27 Mai 2013)

Genau.

Ich habe mir eine 841 als Starterkit gekauft.
Bei Ebay gab es die DALI-Masterklemme und den DC/DC Wandler für zusammen 5€.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (28 Mai 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Ich habe mir eine 841 als Starterkit gekauft.
> Bei Ebay gab es die DALI-Masterklemme und den DC/DC Wandler für zusammen 5€.
> ...



Tja bei Wago kann man Schnäppchen machen.
Ich hab knapp über 100 bezahlt. Aber auch das ist noch ok

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (28 Mai 2013)

Ja! Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Klemme und der DC/DC Wandler Liste je 290€ kosten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------

